# Can you tell how old a betta is?



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm just wondering if there's anyway to tell how old a betta is?
I've heard that you could tell by the length of the fins.
How old do betta's get?


----------



## Cody (Dec 22, 2007)

new2fish said:


> I'm just wondering if there's anyway to tell how old a betta is?
> I've heard that you could tell by the length of the fins.
> How old do betta's get?


Bettas on average live 3-4 years. When you buy them from stores, they are most likely around 1 year old. There isn't a clear way on how to tell their age from what I know, but there might be.


----------



## beetlebz (Aug 2, 2007)

cut them in half and count the rings! lol jk jk, but seriously, you can count on having them 1-2 years from their purchase date. they are full grown in about a year to a year and a half, anything beyond that it gets tricky to tell.


----------



## new2fish (Mar 8, 2007)

o.kay thanks. I was wondering because Cosmo is smaller than the other betta's I've owned. I thought maybe he was younger.
He's very playfull too.


----------



## sean_x1 (Jan 26, 2008)

sometimes their fins get ripped off.


----------

